# CUPS 1.4.2 on 8.0-STABLE Negotiate problem



## web (Feb 4, 2010)

I had CUPS running and printing fine until yesterday when due to
a Java related printing issue I reinstalled JDK 1.6.0 and this
has led to CUPS not printing at all.  I can start and stop the
server (cupsd), but when I try to add the DefaultAuthType of
Negotiate (to support Kerberos) the server (cupsd) refuses to
start.  I stop the server, add the DefaultAuthType Negotiate line
to the cupsd.conf file and attempt to restart the cupsd server.

cupsd: Unable to read configuration file
cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd: WARNING: failed to start cupsd

is the error I get (as root) and the server is not running.

I don't know what to check or change.  The file permissions
are unchanged from the day before when things worked.  Help!


----------

